

Top Ten Hacked LinkedIn Passwords - samhan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2012/06/11/unbelievable-top-10-hacked-linkedin-passwords/

======
A1kmm
Original article:
[https://community.rapid7.com/community/infosec/blog/2012/06/...](https://community.rapid7.com/community/infosec/blog/2012/06/11/its-
time-to-ban-bad-passwords)

Note that the analysis is based on a de-duplicated list of hashes - and it is
not a frequency analysis of how many people use passwords. Instead, it is an
analysis of how many cracked passwords contain certain strings.

"link" is not the most common password, as the Forbes article claims, but
instead, the most common substring in unique cracked passwords.

------
pacomerh
Yeah, its about substrings, they wouldn't let you define passwords that short.

